# Newly Designed Mini Bars



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2014)

Feniex released details today about the Feniex Cobra Mini-X and Feniex Apollo Mini-X just in time for the snow season! The Apollo Mini-X also has dual color capabilities, making it perfect for the volunteer firefighter who also plows! At these prices, how could you resist?

*Cobra Mini-X:* 
$239.99
http://advancedwarninglights.com/feniex-cobra-mini-x.html









*Apollo Mini-X:* 
$309.99
http://advancedwarninglights.com/feniex-apollo-mini-x.html









All Feniex products are made in the USA and carry a 5 year warranty. ussmileyflag


----------



## srl28 (Jan 2, 2006)

Tom, looking to place an order, can you PM me where to enter the coupon code during the order process and what the discount is? Looking for a small mini lightbar for a new pickup if you have any other suggestions feel free to add them. Thanks


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Love the Feniex products


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2014)

srl28;1903070 said:


> Tom, looking to place an order, can you PM me where to enter the coupon code during the order process and what the discount is? Looking for a small mini lightbar for a new pickup if you have any other suggestions feel free to add them. Thanks


Once you add the item to your cart, click 'View Cart' and there will be a field towards a bottom of the page where you can enter the discount code PLOWSITE

Give me a call and we can discuss your install: (508) 415-7397

Thanks!

Tom


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

SullivanSeptic;1903497 said:


> Love the Feniex products


Agreed.......


----------



## wahlturfcare (Oct 24, 2005)

Tom, do you have any videos of each one? I am thinking of getting a new one. as one i ordered from somewhere else never shows up and dont get status updates from them.

By the way, i did get your awl smt3's and they are great little lights.thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2014)

wahlturfcare;1903685 said:


> Tom, do you have any videos of each one? I am thinking of getting a new one. as one i ordered from somewhere else never shows up and dont get status updates from them.


Not as of yet. Feniex is now just starting to ship out the new style mini bars. I would be more than happy to set you up with either the Cobra Mini or Apollo Mini. If you're interested in dual color, the Apollo Mini is the way to go. You can choose to have just one color flashing, or two colors flashing in an alternating pattern. The Cobra Mini is a bit more simple, but packs a HUGE punch, and is very well priced at $239.99! I would even venture to say these bars could be in the running for the brightest in the industry!



wahlturfcare;1903685 said:


> By the way, i did get your awl smt3's and they are great little lights.thanks


You are most welcome!


----------



## SnowHill11 (Oct 11, 2011)

I will probably get a hold of you over the next couple weeks about the Apollo in Dual color, this is something I was just thinking would be nice to be able to get. Would def. be interested in seeing a video of it. I'm also curious how much the discount is for plowsite members.
Thanks


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Tom, 

Just ordered my cannons and Apollo F6. Thanks for free shipping.


----------



## fullahead (Jun 2, 2012)

Would the cobra series be a wiser purchase if you are only interested in single color? Apollo looks to have a superior spread but $70...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2014)

SullivanSeptic;1906661 said:


> Tom,
> 
> Just ordered my cannons and Apollo F6. Thanks for free shipping.


Thanks for your order, I look forward to your feedback!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2014)

fullahead;1907501 said:


> Would the cobra series be a wiser purchase if you are only interested in single color? Apollo looks to have a superior spread but $70...


I always recommend the Cobra series for single color. The Cobra Mini bar is also nice because the optics will give you greater warning power from a distance since it is a more focused output.


----------



## Gibby515 (Aug 24, 2014)

Is the discount code still good? It doesn't apply a discount when I enter it on your site.

Also, do you offer the flood option? It's not listed as an option in the pull down menu. I was considering an Amber / White flood


----------



## Gibby515 (Aug 24, 2014)

I should have my Feniex Apollo mini X today, question is will I get many opportunities to actually USE it. Winter has sucked here. I ordered the amber / white w/ flood mode. Curious to see how bright these are in the day and how effective the flood mode is at night. Im hoping this helps w backup lighting when needed, but if i like this, I may just add some individual surface mounts to the back in amber/ white and have mode 2 wired in to my reverse lights and / or a toggle switch for back up lighting


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

They are bright. But not great as a spot light. It's a broad beam and not a focused light for backup. But they are way better then stock reverse lights


----------



## Gibby515 (Aug 24, 2014)

SullivanSeptic;1952842 said:


> They are bright. But not great as a spot light. It's a broad beam and not a focused light for backup. But they are way better then stock reverse lights


You talking about the aurface mounts or the light bar? Or both lol. Do you think multiple lights in the back would work for backup? Like 4 or 6? I want nore marning lights on the back anyway, just trying ti kill 2 birds w one stone


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

I have the surface mount Apollo's on my headache rack and then the Cannons in my reverse lights. I have some YouTube videos of them. I'll try to post a link


----------



## Gibby515 (Aug 24, 2014)

SullivanSeptic;1952851 said:


> I have the surface mount Apollo's on my headache rack and then the Cannons in my reverse lights. I have some YouTube videos of them. I'll try to post a link


That would be great, thanks.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Feniex Cannon and Apollo Strobes Vid 1:


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

There a few on my page. That link will get you there.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2014)

All of this customer input is great! Keep the pictures and videos coming!



Gibby515;1949248 said:


> Is the discount code still good? It doesn't apply a discount when I enter it on your site.
> 
> Also, do you offer the flood option? It's not listed as an option in the pull down menu. I was considering an Amber / White flood


Sorry for the late reply. Yes, the coupon code is still active. To use a coupon code:


Add something to your cart
Click 'View Cart'
Enter *PLOWSITE *into code field

Feel free to contact me with any other questions.


----------



## Gibby515 (Aug 24, 2014)

I'll have to look into the cannons.

Heres a video of my new Mini X, just arrived today and it's overcast, so no direct sunlight video, but this thing is pretty dang bright.


----------

